# Cherry Music Box



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi.all
Been a while sense I last posted. Here are some pictures of a cherry music box that I just built. My camera was broke so I couldn't show step by step assembly . Just got it fixed today so as to take these pictures. This is the frist box that I built with splines instead of dove tails.

One picture is of my router table that is also used for an out feed table for the table saw by removing the router fence.

The other two pictures are of the spline jig for the table saw and can be used on the router table also.

The other picture is of a jig I made for the sander to sand 45 angles for the inlays. They being very thin, I was having trouble cutting them without splintering. Hoping the sander will help. I worked for quite some time making sure it will sand perfect 45's. Will find out next time.

Have to send off for the music movement to complete the box.
The finish is spray on gross poly.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Bob.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful work. Are you going to leave the inside as is, felt line it, or make insert trays? I think it's nice just like it is now.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice music box Bob.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

lovely


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

I will see how much room is left after the music movement is in.

Thank you Bob


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Elegant box, love the splines!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, I like your jig, that will be one for the future.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Nifty box. Have you gotten the movement installed yet?

I'm not a big fan of "The finish is spray on gross poly.", I like a more "mad" (matte) look myself.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert Potter said:


> Hi.all
> Been a while sense I last posted. Here are some pictures of a cherry music box that I just built. My camera was broke so I couldn't show step by step assembly . Just got it fixed today so as to take these pictures. This is the frist box that I built with splines instead of dove tails.
> 
> One picture is of my router table that is also used for an out feed table for the table saw by removing the router fence.
> ...


I see you have the same sander i have A hint when you are through with sanding loose up the nut that hold the sanding unit down If not it could get so tight that you can't get it loose The first one i had done that I used a pipe wrench and couldn't get it loose I took it back and got a new one Just thought i would pass this along The sander work's good I use the spendle more than the belt


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

No I have to order it and I need to get it done.

Bob


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Del
I know what you mean I have had mine so tight that I didn't think I was going to get it loose. So now I try not to tighten it to much.

Bob


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Well done Bob, nice piece of work


----------

